# Homemade Taste deterrent - cayenne?



## CaseLogic (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm planning on making a water/cayenne pepper spray to act as a taste deterrent for my dog. He has coprophagia (eats poop) and I need to try and get him away from this habit. I've taken him to the vet about it, and there are no medical problems (nutrition, etc). He's always done it since I've adopted him and I've remedied it mostly by always picking up after him.

However there are times when those poops sneak by in the backyard, and I'd rather him not sniff them out and eat them.

Anyways, back to my original question. Has anyone had any experience with successful taste deterrents? I tried some prepackaged stuff that you sprinkle on their food that the vet gave me, and it yielded no results. I want to go for something that has a definitive negative reaction with my dog, not just "ew that tastes bad." I figure something with a really strong spicy kick would help. I was thinking of doing a strong cayenne/water mixture and spraying poop liberally with it.

Thoughts?


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

CaseLogic said:


> I'm planning on making a water/cayenne pepper spray to act as a taste deterrent for my dog.
> 
> I would stay away from cayenne pepper as it can upset your dog's stomach . I have tried many things from pineapple to meat tenderizer with little success. I would try a different food first
> and would only try one thing at a time so if something works you will know what it was. Try to keep the yard picked up as this helps.
> ...


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Does the poop eating make him sick? If not, I wouldn't worry that much about it. Just pick up whenever you can. If he can get to one or two here or there, then just brush his teeth and don't let him kiss you for a little while


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

My puppy was eating the carpet and wound up at the vet's. He finally vomited up the piece of carpet that he swallowed. I sprinkled red pepper on the carpet to prevent him from eating any more and it worked. Red pepper will stain and I assume cayenne would also, so that would limit it's use. I didn't care about the staining because carpet was very old. One taste and then the smell alone was enough to keep him away. When he would sniff the carpet he would sneeze and walk away.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Like I've said many times, if someone can invent something to stop dog's from eating poop, they'll be a billionaire. It is so disgusting and so common. Remy did it as a pup and outgrew it, thank doG!, and 10 mth old ET is doing it now. She's bad about it. The best thing you can do is pick it up as much as possible, but that's pretty much it. I would worry about him eating the pepper and getting sick from it.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

A friend of mine uses a strong mustard.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Labmom4 said:


> Like I've said many times, if someone can invent something to stop dog's from eating poop, they'll be a billionaire. It is so disgusting and so common. Remy did it as a pup and outgrew it, thank doG!, and 10 mth old ET is doing it now. She's bad about it. The best thing you can do is pick it up as much as possible, but that's pretty much it. I would worry about him eating the pepper and getting sick from it.


I doubt a dog is going to eat red (cayenne) pepper, but if the alternative is eating something really dangerous, then I don't mind using it. A $350 emergency visit to the vet with the x-ray showing inflammation, and possibility of needing surgery for an obstruction (thankfully he vomited up the carpet) vs. possibly getting sick from pepper, I'd use the pepper again.

Fortunately most dangerous things can be removed so a dog can't get them, but a carpet is not so easy.

To the OP - trust me - you cannot make a spray out of pepper unless you strain it through a very fine cloth which seems to take forever. I just sprinkled the pepper dry on my carpet. One taste was all it took, but I had to use it over a pretty big section of carpet.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

JuneBud said:


> I doubt a dog is going to eat red (cayenne) pepper, but if the alternative is eating something really dangerous, then I don't mind using it. A $350 emergency visit to the vet with the x-ray showing inflammation, and possibility of needing surgery for an obstruction (thankfully he vomited up the carpet) vs. possibly getting sick from pepper, I'd use the pepper again.
> 
> Fortunately most dangerous things can be removed so a dog can't get them, but a carpet is not so easy.
> 
> To the OP - trust me - you cannot make a spray out of pepper unless you strain it through a very fine cloth which seems to take forever. I just sprinkled the pepper dry on my carpet. One taste was all it took, but I had to use it over a pretty big section of carpet.


Yeah, thats true. I guess they'd take a whiff and leave it alone. Maybe I should sprinkle it on my couch  I wonder if it'd help long-term or just the peppered piles though?


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Hot pepper doesn't seem to bother my dog. He's a retriever FWIW.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Labmom4 said:


> Yeah, thats true. I guess they'd take a whiff and leave it alone. Maybe I should sprinkle it on my couch  I wonder if it'd help long-term or just the peppered piles though?


I had to use it again every time I vacuumed or he'd go right back to the same spots and pull up carpet. As soon as we could we removed the carpet and put down tile. One problem solved.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Back in the day I had a greyhound who liked to eat the dirt out of a large potted plant I had (the pot was maybe a foot across and sat on the floor). "Aha!" I thought, "I'll mix some cayenne pepper into the top 3-4" of dirt. That'll stop her!" 

The next day I came home to find the top 3-4" of dirt had been devoured and a very happy greyhound with an awful lot of dirt stuck between her teeth. So give it a try but, you know, some dogs actually really like it. :/


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been wondering about a homemade taste deterrent as well....I've been pondering cayenne, and agree if its worth making them a little sick vs having them eat 10 feet of carpet....cayenne is the way to go. If it works I doubt she could get enough to get sick from it.

To JuneBud (and others who might be interested): to make a spray out of cayenne I think it would work to put a bunch of it into a coffee filter and run a pot through.....the resulting brew should work. Easier than straining it through a cloth. I plan on trying it soon, if it works well I'll try to be sure to post it.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I ran some cayenne through the coffee maker, several table spoon-fulls (4 or 5) to a pot and put it in a spray bottle. Sort of works, sort of doesn't
Upsides: Cheap, easy, keeps the dog away INSTANTLY. Next couple of pots of coffee taste great (weird)
Downsides: more of a smell than a taste, and it hangs in the air. Feels sort of like light pepper spray on the sinuses and lungs. Fades (but not quite as fast as bitter apple). Haven't tried it on light fabric, but I think it would probably stain very light things.

If you decide you want to try this, experiment with the amounts of cayenne. I think the pepper spray effect would be way less with less cayenne (maybe 2-3 spoonfulls to start), but still work to deter the dog. Unfortunately I've found either with the cayenne spray or bitter apple, as soon as the smell is gone, she'll be back on the item in question....at least it works temporarily!

anyway, just thought I'd let everybody know that it works....sorta lol


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Use some vicks vapor rub.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Not really helpful but my guy really likes hot/spicey things. The few times I've let him have small amounts of hot sauce or a spicey food in an attempt to stop his interest in my food he really seemed to like it. Thankfully his 'begging' for my food is very minor. If I'm sitting on the couch he'll sit next to me and just look and possibly drool a bit. Now if I set the food down and walked away for whatever reason it'd be gone in a second.

Bitter apple works for me as a chewing deterrent then again Jubel was never bad about chewing on things that weren't his. If he's chewing on something he shouldn't it's usually a "pay attention to me" action not a true desire to chew on that item. 

Very glad he doesn't have the desire to eat poo, definitely wants to get a good sniff if we pass some on a walk but never tried to eat it.


----------



## Mariahowland (Aug 30, 2020)

Cayenne pepper becomes stronger when left in water for a day or 2, in fridge it's better. Then can be strained thru white diaper & used in spray bottle. Should just need couple of sprays wherever you want a deterrent. Keep in fridge & spray cold. It keeps it from getting rancid & usually you won't smell it. I drink cayenne in my coffee & sprinkle on other things I eat. Cayenne is good for maintaining a healthy circulatory system & strong heart & preventing gastrointestinal problems, when taken in moderation. I believe this will also have some benefits for the dog. I have not had to sort to using the cayenne pepper as a deterrent. I just got a puppy & if I want her away from filing her little teeth on furniture or ripping the carpeting or throw pieces I have, I put some certified peppermint oil, like doterra, on the tips of my fingers & run them over the object saying, " No, bad girl" as I do.
She takes one whiff & walks away. Rarely do I have to do it twice. But, trust me, cayenne was my next choice.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

9-year-old thread.


----------

